# Nuggets of 16-bit gold.



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of you may or may not have owned or played one of the now-classic (or perhaps simply archaic) 16-bit consoles... the Sega Genesis and the Super NES.

The REAL question here is... what games from those systems did you find yourself playing until your eyes bled from staring at the TV? The games that you simply could not put down, like a good book being put into motion upon the screen? Perhaps a game that you think gets unfairly overlooked by the rest of the uncultured heathens of the video gaming world?

I still have a SNES cartridge of a game called Inindo.  The graphics were pretty poor, and the sounds were grating and annoying, but the gameplay was quite good IMO.  I almost never see it being talked about.  (Not entirely surprising, I suppose.)

So, how about you? Got a fave? Maybe a hidden nugget of gold amongst the pebbles and mud?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Super Mario RPG is my favorite. For some reason I feel like i've missed a lot of great games from back then...


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2008)

Super Mario World. It's just plain fucking awesome.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2008)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles was my most played game of the Genesis, alongside Ghostbusters. ESWAT was pretty high on the list, too, as well as Jurassic Park: Rampage Edition (which was awesome) and F-22 Interceptor. For the SNES, Super Mario All Stars, Super Mario RPG, and LoZ: LttP were huge for me.

But out of all of them?

Road Rash 3 for the Genesis. That is the single most-played game I have ever played, and I still play it today on my PSP using an emulator. It's so much fun!


----------



## Kajet (Nov 11, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
Secret of Mana
Beyond Oasis
Super Bomberman 2 
Earthworm Jim (Genesis)
Legend of the Mystical Ninja
Home Alone (genesis)
Ms. Pac Man (genesis)

I could go on and on...

Back when graphics really didn't matter as much, sure there were pretty games, but the best were judged on gameplay and probably could still stand up against most of today's games like a giant butt ugly bicker kicking the shit out of a pretty-boy yuppie.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2008)

Clay Fighters.

Button-masher heaven.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember putting many, many hours into SNES FF3 (a.k.a. FF6)....

And Landstalker, too.

Super Mario RPG kinda goes without saying, really.

I remember me and my sister used to have wars in SNES F-Zero trying to set the absolute fastest time trial for Mute City 1.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret of Mana
legend of zelda link to the past
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
Super Mario World

there is some more but i forgot some


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Clay Fighters.
> 
> Button-masher heaven.



I think it's going to be on Virtual Console soon

Right now i'm busy playing Ys.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret of Mana
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island (!)
Donkey Kong Country 1+2
LoZ: ALttP


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 11, 2008)

the games I REALLY couldn't put down were Star Ocean, FF3/6, and .. there was one more.. oh, right. Earthbound. I think that's it


----------



## Dayken (Nov 11, 2008)

Streets of Rage 2
Super Mario RPG
Actraiser (shame what they did with the sequel)
DKC 2
Secret of Mana
Rocket Knight Adventures
Gunstar Heroes
Ken Griffey Jr. Presents Major League Baseball
LttP
Kirby Super Star

Hell, I STILL play most of these from time to time.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I think it's going to be on Virtual Console soon


Dude, nofuckingway!

Speaking of glorious 16-bit games that should've been on VC from the get-go,  original Star Fox. That version of Andross is one scary motherfucker!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 11, 2008)

Super Mario Kart
Shining Force II (so it was on Genesis...but it's also on VC now. Now, I just need a Wii again  )


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2008)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors.

/thread. :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

^Out of all the games I was forced to give away, I'm proud of myself for not choosing that one.  I love that game!  XP

I still own my SNES from who knows how long ago.  I usually play it whenever I get tired of the new generation games... and I can still play them for days (maybe even weeks) on end.  They're usually these:

EarthBound
Tetris Attack
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Super Mario All-Stars
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario World
F-Zero
StarFox
Donkey Kong Country
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Mega Man X
Super Mario RPG

...basically my whole collection.  XD

I love how sturdy the SNES is.  I'm always very careful around my DS/Wii, but I never have to worry about my Super.  Even after all these years, it's never let me down...

...now if I can just get rid of its nicotine coat... =/


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Super Mario World. It's just plain fucking awesome.


This.
My favourite SNES game, and still probably my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2008)

Super Mario all-stars + World.
Shining Force 2 (err okay now. >.>)
Clock Tower via Emulation
Seiken Denestsu 3 via Emulation
Earthbound
Phantasy Star IV
Sonic the hedgehog
Chrono Trigger
Zombies ate my Neighbours
Night Trap


----------



## Madness (Nov 12, 2008)

Megaman X1-3, Cybernator and Super Mario World ate my spare time as a kid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Night Trap



Wait. What?


----------



## Kajet (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah... I don't exactly think Night Trap was 16-bit...

And MegaMan X rocks.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... I don't exactly think Night Trap was 16-bit...



Not just that, Night Trap is one of the 10 worst games of all-time (according to EGM et al)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... I don't exactly think Night Trap was 16-bit...


I'm not sure it was even a game to begin with.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm not sure it was even a game to begin with.



It was an interactive "game" for the Sega CD...I'd post links, but I don't want to see any part of the actual game. *eye twitches*


----------



## Kajet (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah... I've seen bits and pieces on utube... I want my time back, Acting worse than an 80's family sitcom. (step by step or... ugh... full house for example)


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 12, 2008)

sonic (all) were defenetly some of my favs but i use't to play dune2 for hours on end (had to couldnt save during mission only had codes) and rock and roll racing so much fun, they wrecked the sequel dammit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not just that, Night Trap is one of the 10 worst games of all-time (according to EGM et al)



Maybe it's fun to laugh at how stupid the actors are and how you can even see the microphones on the characters.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... I don't exactly think Night Trap was 16-bit...
> 
> And MegaMan X rocks.





TyVulpine said:


> Not just that, Night Trap is one of the 10 worst games of all-time (according to EGM et al)





TyVulpine said:


> It was an interactive "game" for the Sega CD...I'd post links, but I don't want to see any part of the actual game. *eye twitches*



The Sega CD was a 16-bit machine.  It ran on the same Motorola 68000 series processor as the Genesis itself IIRC.

Was Night Trap horrible? Hilariously so.  It's historically important in video gaming, though.

There were very few things on the Sega CD worth having.  Lunar and Sonic CD are the only 2 that come to mind.  Sega was screwing up pretty bad after the Genesis - the Sega CD was a relative failure, the 32X was a bad joke, the Saturn was considered a red-headed stepchild by the gaming public and an annoying piece of shit by game programmers.   It's sad that when Sega finally hit one out of the park with the Dreamcast, it had lost nearly all of its clout in the industry, and Sony and Nintendo (and later Micro$oft) were the only real competitors on the field.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 12, 2008)

I still have a working Nintendo and Super Nintendo. I only hook up my Nintendo for spontaneous challengers in Blades of Steel or Pro Wrestling, but I have about 30 games for it. My SNES, however, is in the living room, and is still played often enough to keep it out here. My favorite games are Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, LoZ Link to the Past and Breath of Fire. For fighting, I have Primal Rage, only the best dinosaur fighting game evar.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

I have my SNES console deck packed away neatly in a moisture-proof dust-proof static-proof container.  I think there might be a market down the road for such things, much like there are people who are avid collectors of old systems like the ColecoVision, the Vectrex, the ADAM, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

My uncle has our own Atari 2600, though it needs a new RF adaptar...


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 12, 2008)

super mario bros for the SNES, i still had it (up untill about 2 months ago when i sold it =[ )


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an Atari, looking to get rid of it and all the games I have for it. I don't play it and I probably never will... <.<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I have an Atari, looking to get rid of it and all the games I have for it. I don't play it and I probably never will... <.<



I'd buy it, if I could afford it, but can't until the 28th.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, Lunar is pretty good (only played the lame GBA port, though...)


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 13, 2008)

Lufia and Lufia II - The undoubtedly most underappreciated SNES RPGs of all time. Or at least, not counting Bahamut's Lagoon.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Lufia and Lufia II - The undoubtedly most underappreciated SNES RPGs of all time. Or at least, not counting Bahamut's Lagoon.



Bahamut Lagoon had an extra strategy-game element to it that I think really contributed to it.  I didn't get to play the actual cart very long, since it was an import and the guy who owned it prized it as if it were made of solid gold.  Doesn't matter much anyway, because I couldn't read Japanese - I had to play with him interpreting.  He also had an Ogre Battle cart (rare as hell).  He ran a video game store in... Newhall CA I think... could be wrong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He also had an Ogre Battle cart (rare as hell).



You can find copies for sale on eBay, but it can run $50 or more for one.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 13, 2008)

Ogre Battle _is_ great. I actually have a cartridge of it, but that's only because my brother works in the video game industry.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'd buy it, if I could afford it, but can't until the 28th.



I wouldn't even know what to sell it for or how to ship it =\


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I wouldn't even know what to sell it for or how to ship it =\



FedEx or UPS. They do offer tracking numbers for shipping.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 14, 2008)

*Sega Genesis:*
Bubsy 1
Aladdin
StH 2 and 3+S/K
Vectorman

*Super Nintendo*
Kirby Super Star
Tetris Attack
DKC
Tecmo Super Bowl (lol)


----------



## Kajet (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigskin Footbrawl, one of if not the only sports game I like, but sports games are a rant I won't get into.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 14, 2008)

i only owned a snes, but i'd say the games i couldn't live without, and still can't are
Final fantasy VI (or III)
MK2
SSF2T
Donkey kong country 2


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> For fighting, I have Primal Rage, only the best dinosaur fighting game evar.



Didn't that game have to be toned down of the SNES, like in comparison to the arcade version? Not too sure; I still remember gushes of blood and brain damage. Fun stuff.

All my faves have already been mentioned, but I'd still like to throw out Yoshi's Island. That game was fuggin' hoog, platforming at its finest.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog (1, 2, and 3)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Mother 2
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Didn't that game have to be toned down of the SNES, like in comparison to the arcade version? Not too sure; I still remember gushes of blood and brain damage. Fun stuff.



One of the characters' fatalities involved urination and was cut.  Other than that, dunno.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys, Secret of Mana isn't a good game ):

Dragon Quest 3
Dragon Quest 5
Dragon Quest 6
Mega Man 7
Mega Man X2
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Sonic 2
Sonic 3 
Sonic and Knuckles 
Mario Kart
Super mario all stars
Super mario world
Mother 2
Street of Rage 1
Street of Rage 2
Street of Rage 3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Guys, Secret of Mana isn't a good game ):



You're a terrible person.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

Played SoM 1 for Gameboy and I liked it.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 15, 2008)

Secret of Mana was, uh...terribly cookie-cutter. But then again the genre was slightly more fresh back then so it's not _as_ bad...but it's still awfully cookie-cutter.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> Secret of Mana was, uh...terribly cookie-cutter. But then again the genre was slightly more fresh back then so it's not _as_ bad...but it's still awfully cookie-cutter.



If the cookie tastes good why complain about what shape it is?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

The only annoying part of Secret of Mana was the characters occasionally getting stuck in walls.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2008)

Leveling up Weapon/Magic was a pain ):


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

Yoshi's island, Mario RPG, and Link to the past are my favs but I wasted a lot of my life on so many others as well. I miss my SNES.T_T


----------



## Kajet (Nov 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Guys, Secret of Mana isn't a good game ):



BURN THE HERETICS!

Ok so it wasn't perfect, bugs and annoying non-character leveling systems, and horrible CPU allies, and almost infinitely respawning/cloning enemies but it was on of the best games of any system's library, Quite possibly the best soundtrack EVAR, more useable weapon types than most games of it's type, and a certain charm that to the best of my knowledge has yet to be correctly copied, even by it's successors.

BUT enough jacking off that game,

Bust a Move
The Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse
Wario's Woods
Land Stalker
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Dynamite Heady

The 16-bit era was the golden age of gaming, before everyone decided to betray 2D in favor of full 3D up the ass.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Bust a Move



O_O

That game was so addicting... it had me ENSLAVED to its will in the arcade... aim bubble, shoot bubble, BAWWWW as it misses the spot you wanted it to hit...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> but it was on of the best games of any system's library,


What?


Kajet said:


> Quite possibly the best soundtrack EVAR,


Really?, Ahahaha! 


Kajet said:


> more useable weapon types than most games of it's type, and a certain charm that to the best of my knowledge has yet to be correctly copied, even by it's successors.


 
Half of the weapon were useless anyways.


----------



## Sylvine (Nov 16, 2008)

Tactics Ogre. FUCK YEAH! 

=) 

~Sylv


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Tactics Ogre. FUCK YEAH!
> 
> =)
> 
> ~Sylv


I haven't played it, though I have played Final Fantasy Tactics (which if I'm not mistaken was made by the same development team). It looks quite fun.


----------



## Sylvine (Nov 16, 2008)

Ummm....

Tactics Ogre = Altus and... Quest, I think. 
Final Fantasy Tactics = Squaresoft.

Tough the plots were similarly mature, even if the FFT Plot was, imo, more cliche. The decision You get to make at the end of Chapter one in TO:LUCT is what makes that game superior to any other in my eyes. Well, primarily that, among some other things. 

~Sylv


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Tactics Ogre = Altus and... Quest, I think.
> Final Fantasy Tactics = Squaresoft.
> ...



Atlus and Quest, yes, just like Ogre Battle.

I've never played TO.  If the decisions and various plot branches you could take in Ogre Battle are any indication (try to get the BEST ending, it's not an easy thing to do and there are at least 4 endings in total) then I really ought to look into TO.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Tactics Ogre = Altus and... Quest, I think.
> Final Fantasy Tactics = Squaresoft.
> ...



Quoted from Wikipedia...


> Although several key developers joined Matsuno at that time, Square later bought Quest outright, along with the rights to _Ogre Battle_. _Final Fantasy Tactics_ and _Final Fantasy Tactics Advance_ are both Matsuno-created, and were released by Squaresoft and Square Enix respectively.


----------



## Dayken (Nov 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Dynamite Headdy



Man, I knew I forgot SOMETHING. It's fairly nerfed compared to the Japanese version (difficulty got kicked up, all the pre-boss dialogue bits were removed), but it's still Treasure's second best behind you-know-what.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 19, 2008)

lufia, nice rpg with cool puzzles and stuff.
tetris attack, and pac-attack, both had great head to head two-player.
megaman X2, the best snes megaman.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Man, I knew I forgot SOMETHING. It's fairly nerfed compared to the Japanese version (difficulty got kicked up, all the pre-boss dialogue bits were removed), but it's still Treasure's second best behind you-know-what.



Gunstar Heroes I presume?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 19, 2008)

My best gaming days are still back on the SNES. I did have a Genesis but sold it back when during the old 16-bit system wars. 

Final Fantasy 2/4
Final Fantasy 3/6
Actraiser
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Mana
TMNT: Tournament Fighters
Turtles in Time
Donkey Kong Country
Street Fighter 2
Mega Man X
Magic Sword
Earthbound
Uniracers
Super Punch Out
Super Metroid


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2008)

The 16-bit era was IMO a golden age of console gaming, the likes of which we will likely never see again as Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo make a dog's-dinner of the console market.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The 16-bit era was IMO a golden age of console gaming, the likes of which we will likely never see again as Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo make a dog's-dinner of the console market.


Even if older games have an overall better ratio of good games to bad ones, I do think people need to give new games some credit. A lot of people seem to refuse to believe anything will ever best any game from the 16-bit era (which also goes hand-in-hand with the fact I think some people need to stop with the "it's better because it's old" mentality that is becoming all to common these days... Sorry, but some new games are indeed better than older ones).


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Even if older games have an overall better ratio of good games to bad ones, I do think people need to give new games some credit. A lot of people seem to refuse to believe anything will ever best any game from the 16-bit era (which also goes hand-in-hand with the fact I think some people need to stop with the "it's better because it's old" mentality that is becoming all to common these days... Sorry, but some new games are indeed better than older ones).



The reason the 16-bit era was so great was that it had a lot of trailblazers and first-times (or simply better variations) for a lot of what we have today. Of course, platformers were the first person shooters of the day, but at the same time, a lot of it was fresh, and new. In order to succeed, you needed to build a solid game - The market wasn't as big as it is today, and there weren't as many "casual" gamers then, either. Games like Star Fox, Mario Kart, Super Mario World, Sonic the Hedgehog, and Gunstar Heroes are all extremely good examples of genres whose primary points were more or less perfected during this era or which were never fleshed out to begin with. Mario Kart was huge in the day for its pseudo-3D (well, kinda) tracks/arenas and competitive gameplay, Sonic the Hedgehog gave us a taste of speed which was before unprecedented, and Gunstar Heroes gave us silky smooth controls on a 3-button gamepad.

A lot of us grew up with that, and really, even if there are some good titles coming out nowadays, there aren't nearly as many good titles - much less great titles - as it seems there were in the 16-bit era. Even looking back at games I've never played before, like Clock Tower, Shin Megami Tensei, Seiken Densetsu 3, Tales of Phantasia, Chrono Trigger (yeah, never played it during its release), Final Fantasy VI (same), F-15 Strike Eagle II (yeah, it appeals to me), Vectorman, and Phantasy Star IV, it seems as though the lasting appeal is much higher, and the creativity and relative technology factor (not to mention relative polish) was through the roof.

Again, it's not that games nowadays aren't good. I mean, there are a few really good ones out right now that I can think of. It's just that they all seem to _look_ the same, _play_ the same, and tend to have poor production quality, especially if you look at games within the same genre. Not much really sets one first person shooter apart from another, and while that's fine, that's not an incentive for me to pick up the latest Unreal Tournament, for example.

On the other hand, Command & Conquer, for example, is one series that seems to have aged quite well, and I never get tired of Ace Combat. The gameplay doesn't really change very much between editions of these two series, but it doesn't need to - It's been tweaked and polished to the point where it's more or less great the way it is. New features are welcome, and new units/vehicles, new missions, and new stories are the major selling points, even though the major gameplay remains the same.

But it wouldn't be enough for another franchise to pick up on that momentum and do the same thing. It creates a mess, and the original games suffer for it. Halo is a great example of a good game that everyone feels is imitated too much, and really, it is. The basic gameplay concepts are used in many, MANY FPS games since, and really, it's to the point where the original game is called mediocre for it.

That's the problem. There are so many "Grand Theft Auto clones" and "Halo clones", and not enough fresh games being released. Mind you, Far Cry 2 and Fallout 3 are indeed awesome, as is Left 4 Dead, but these games are unique. Fallout 3 has only one analogue - Oblivion - which uses the same engine, and Far Cry's only real analogue is Crysis, which is really only analogous because they're both so pretty. Left 4 Dead is truly something new, but really, you could argue that things like Zombie Panic! did it first, and you'd be right.

I guess the whole point is, there's not enough examples of originality to write home about with gaming today, where in the 16-bit era, most of the games you're playing haven't really been done before, or major new features were making their first debuts. There was a huge density of great games during the period (as well as terrible games, but that spawned such awesome things as the AVGN), and really, a lot of it was verifiably great.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

That's another thing... Part of the problem is that people throw out the "GTA clone" and "Halo clone" titles far too easily. For example, when asked what kind of game it is everyone and their dog refers to No More Heroes as a "GTA clone" due to having an open world you can play around in before continuing the plot. However, in reality that title is misleading because No More Heroes plays absolutely nothing like a GTA game aside from the free open world part.

When talking about a game, people will usually take the easy route and generalize it by calling it a clone of another game, and thus, other people won't think too highly of the game anymore since such a title implies that there's nothing special about it.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Of course people love 16-bit. They love 8-bit too. This is the age of "nostalgia trips" after all. Sooner or later, people will take a hint from Capcom and start catering to the "New Age Retro Gamers".


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Of course people love 16-bit. They love 8-bit too. This is the age of "nostalgia trips" after all. Sooner or later, people will take a hint from Capcom and start catering to the "New Age Retro Gamers".



8 bit was good... but console gaming was REALLY hitting its stride in the 16-bit era.

In the 8 bit days there wasn't really much competition.  The NES dominated the market, and Sega's Master System faltered in the US due to poor marketing.  The Turbo-Grafx 16 was no match for the NES' popularity.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ... and Sega's Master System faltered in the US due to *draconian, illegal agreements that locked developers in*.  The Turbo-Grafx 16 was no match for the NES' popularity *in America*.



There, fixed that for you. =D


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> There, fixed that for you. =D



Well, everyone knows that the only market that matters is the NA MARKET!!

Srsly though, yeah, you're pretty much right.  Though I think they called the "TurboGrafx" the PC-Engine over in Japan, didn't they?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, it was called the PC Engine, and it was actually a lot smaller, too (the NA console is unnecessarily a behemoth in terms of dimensions). It was the only console I know of to have an actually successful CD attachment, though unfortunately the games that used it were almost exclusively Japanese. Dracula X: Chi no Rondo is an example of a playable PC Engine CD game, though, since its menus are in English.

The market in NA, for the most part, didn't really exist to any greater extent than the JP market at the time, and the PC Engine enjoyed high sales - In fact, it was the main competitor to the Super Famicom in that market. Similarly, the Sega Master System enjoyed good sales elsewhere - PAL territories and Brazil especially, though those markets were tiny then, even by today's standards.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, wasn't the Atari Jaguar technically a 16-bit machine (4 16-bit processors)?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Hey, wasn't the Atari Jaguar technically a 16-bit machine (4 16-bit processors)?



Technically, it had 6 processors ("Tom" - GPU, Blitter, Object Processor, RAM controller... "Jerry" - Audio processor... "Manager") four of which were 32-bit, two of which were 64-bit, and one of which had 16-bit capability. It's the 64-bit processors that prompted them to call it a 64-bit machine, when in reality it was more or less a 32-bit machine. Similarly, the Nintendo 64 had a 64-bit CPU, but was connected via a 32-bit bus (effectively making it little more powerful in practice than a 32-bit CPU of the same type).

Admittedly, the info on the Jaguar was pulled from the internets - It's been too long since I'd researched the system...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Technically, it had 6 processors ("Tom" - GPU, Blitter, Object Processor, RAM controller... "Jerry" - Audio processor... "Manager") four of which were 32-bit, two of which were 64-bit, and one of which had 16-bit capability. It's the 64-bit processors that prompted them to call it a 64-bit machine, when in reality it was more or less a 32-bit machine. Similarly, the Nintendo 64 had a 64-bit CPU, but was connected via a 32-bit bus (effectively making it little more powerful in practice than a 32-bit CPU of the same type).
> 
> Admittedly, the info on the Jaguar was pulled from the internets - It's been too long since I'd researched the system...



Atari's hairshirt  I still remember the infomercials.  I also remember the games looking nowhere near as good as its competitors, and the way the JagCD looked like a toilet 

Anyways... The first NeoGeo home console was 16 bit, right?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the NeoGeo home console was either 16-bit or 32-bit - To be honest, I haven't looked much at the NeoGeo (mostly because... Well... Yeah...)

OK, looks like it runs a Motorola 68000, which is a 16-bit/32-bit CPU, with a Z80, an 8-bit CPU. NeoGeo marketed it as a 24-bit console, but in reality, it was some amalgamation between 8-bit, 16-bit, and 32-bit. Interestingly, it was capable of rendering 4,096 colours on screen and 380 sprites on screen at once.


----------

